# Expensive hobbies!



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anybody else have a partner/husband/wife that is a collectormaniac???? My husband has set his heart on collecting 'Micromachines'. Basically they are teent tiny cars and lorries, a hit boys toy in the 1980's. My husband has decided to collect as many as he can. He has also decided to collect Hot Wheel cars. He says 'it is for our 2 boys when they are older'; but really i think he is trying to rekindle his youth!!!!! :roll: So far he has spent about £80 this week getting lots off ebay! I guess they are cheaper than the real size cars though!!!! I cant really moan as he is a diamond letting me have my mice and hamsters, breeding etc. Oh well, the more cars / toys he gets the better as it opens the way for me to get more meeces or accessories for them!!!! :lol:

By the way, if anyone does have any of these micro machines stowed away in their loft that they want rid of then i am sure my husband would be interested in striking a deal!!!!!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I'm afraid it's me that is the collectomaniac while pretending it's for the kids  We have a vast array of schleich animals, kitty/puppy/jungle in my pocket, ake along thomas's, and playmobil. Doubt they will ever be car booted.... :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I collect animals :lol:

Partner collects in phases, his main passion (apart from me lol) is Captain Scott and we have 3 book cases full of books and documents relating to early (and later) antarctic trips and memorobilia.....he also loves Thames Sailing Barges so we have a bookcase dedicated to them too 

His latest obsession (and expense) is the '73 Ford Huntsman Cortina Mk5 he's restored and won prizes with


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Not these days, i used to do the whole Puppy-in-my-pocket thing, but i came to my senses when they started taking over and sold a lot on ebay, theres still a backpack full of them somewhere though as i gave up when they weren't even selling for pennies 

I also did TY beanies and buddies, but to look at the reality, it would have to be your life to collect every single one, and after a tragic accident which caused the bin men to pick up a binliner bag of my beanies, my heart just wasn't in it after that...theres still a load in the loft though, they wouldn't sell at bootsales, so they're just sitting collection dust now!

I also have a fair collection of Michael Jackson memorabillia at my parents, had been collecting since i was 6 years old and got a few grands worth of stuff.

Neither of us collect anything these days...theres obviously other expensive hobbies, hes got his Marine aquarium and that damn playstation3.

I don't really have one, though the rodents have just cost us £100 in stuff yesterday which we can't really afford, but hey ho, can afford to live these days :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

My other half is good at expensive hobbies :roll: He has a marine aquarium (named separately on the insurance it's worth so much), an expensive mountain bike (again named separately, it's even more than the marine tank!) and of course like most men he's a gamer. So we have a Playstation 3, a Nintendo Wii and two XBox 360s (normal and Elite, don't ask) and he buys a couple of new games every couple of weeks and doesn't have time to play them all :lol: It's good for me as it makes my hobby (the animals) look cheap...


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> I'm afraid it's me that is the collectomaniac while pretending it's for the kids  We have a vast array of schleich animals, kitty/puppy/jungle in my pocket, ake along thomas's, and playmobil. Doubt they will ever be car booted.... :lol:


Ooh, Schleich animals, i could easily collect those! They are so well made. We looked at the farm animals for our 2 yr old but decided they were too nice to end up thrown about and too expensive!

My hubby is a game addict too - XBox 360, PC and Nintendo DS (though he has found a way to download DS games for free which is quite handy!).


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

The schleich animals are actually pretty robust, my kids are 5 and nearly 3 and they are played with constantly  OH has a 360 which he seldom uses and the wii is mine! Don't think we have ever parted with a computer or a games console, have them from the old sinclair spectrum onwards


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Boys and their toys aye, we have two PS3's, two PS2's, a PS1, a Wii, two nintendo DS and lots of older machines hiding in the loft somewhere :roll: He won't buy an xbox because of the ongoing war PS3 users have against Xbox'ers or something :lol: though he nearly went out and bought one the other day when the ps was playing up!

Isn't it strange how men can't enjoy things the way they are, they have to make them bigger and better (and more expensive)! PC's have to have bigger hard drives, he recently wiped the lappie and had a version of windows put on thats not out yet :?

The TV is too big, he bought a new surround sound system because the old one wasn't good enough...then added a sub woofer to it for extra base! and you know this is only to enhance gameplay and movies (i so wish it was still sega and a 10inch screen :lol: )

He even bought himself a weather station for his b'day, we had one already, measures temp and humidity indoors and out with a couple of extra things, but no he went for the big one, we now have this alien contraption sitting at the top of a pole in the garden with spoons flying rounds it and wotnot, and this screen blocking my PC screen with all these numbers and letters and pictures that doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever! :shock:

Oh i mustn't forget his second love either his motorbike :roll: which also has been enhanced to look and ride better despite already being a decent bike, tsk.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Oooh yes, pictures please  Especially if you have any of those red and white shrimpy thingies, those are so pretty.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Yes we have a fire shrimp and two cleaner shrimp in there as well


----------

